# Elatine triandra



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Is anyone in need of some E. triandra? I've got a BUNCH that I need to trim out of my 75 soon...


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sure, I will take some....


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

cool plant! what kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I use 2 T5's (108W total) over a 75.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

I don't have any experience with this plant, but been looking for a different foreground plant. From what I've been able to find about this plant, seems like it might work out as one? I've got some pretty high light on my tanks (220 on my 75g, 65w on my 20's and 15, and 72w over one of my 10's). What can you tell me about the plant?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I think you are good on the lighting. I've only grown mine in HO light & CO2, but have read that medium light and no CO2 will work. It is a good foreground plant. It is a slower plant to establish itself when transplanted to a new tank, but once it does it spreads out like mad. Mine covers the length of my 75 gallon, about 6" deep, and I trimmed it when peaks hit 3-4" high. Nice bright green leaves.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

sounds like it's worth a try to me! Will you be at the meeting this weekend? Since it's a Saturday, I'll be able to be there and could pick some up then. If not, let me know and we can work something else out, but I'd love to give it a go!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll bring my trimmings, but can't guarantee the quality only because I trimmed Sunday. Worst comes to worst, I'll time a trimming for the following meeting.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I might like to try a bit of that also, if you don't mind. I think we're going to make it for this meeting. Might be a bit late but we're going to try.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

t2000kw said:


> I might like to try a bit of that also, if you don't mind. I think we're going to make it for this meeting. Might be a bit late but we're going to try.


I'll bring the leftovers that Scott doesn't want from his visit Thursday for the "free for all" at the end of the meeting.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

Sorry I didn't make the meeting! Work came up again  I should have at least left a message on the forum here, so sorry I didn't do that.

Man, can't wait until tax season is over!!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL...I hear ya, Scott. My dad has been working a lot of OT there too.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Paywan said:


> What can you tell me about the plant?


I can tell you it looks like this:

















As you can see, it spans across my 75, so I can easily bring it to future meetings upon request. And don't worry about killing it, it can be replaced. At one time I thought I pulled it all out, but no it grew back from nothing!


----------

